# EST Bindings????



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

canuck_boarder said:


> Hey, I noticed sierra has a 50% sale but almost everything is out of stock because there is 6x more people than the usual 500 or so on that site at a time. I picked up a cheap ass Burton Method and want to stick some light but stable bindings on it...I was thinking the Mission EST's but I hear that the Missions are Burton's cheaper model (Dont quote me on it!) I've demoed the missions on the method before at a demo tour and thought they were alright at worst. I am looking for something responsive and comfortable.
> 
> Missions?
> Cartels?
> ...


You probably won't like the C60. Very stiff.
The Cartels felt good- minus the EST. On a 4x4 or even 3D I'd like them much better.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/26054-burton-demo.html#post266470


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I love my cartel EST's....go for them...est is the way to go with the ICS


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah I dunno about not using EST on an ICS board...I will think about it though-but doesn't ICS add more responsiveness? Anyways I was thinking of buying them @ Sierras 50% off sale but the selection has gone downhill since someone posted the sale up on slickdeals. 

I think I may try out the Cartel EST, popular enough so it cant be that bad! I demoed a Custom with purple Cartels and thought they felt alright (though what is the difference between EST and non EST besides compatibility with ICS?)


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

You get a lot more feel out of the board...its definately worth going with the EST's. evogear.com is having a good sale right now...they have Exile EST's on sale if you like a park binding.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm riding the Missions right now and have no issues with them.. They are decent. I am upgrading to the Cartel EST's though. Just picked up an ICS board, but didn't have the cash at the moment to get the bindings too lol..... so I'm just using my missions with the adapter..


----------



## KnightedIbis (Jan 12, 2009)

Slinky said:


> I love my cartel EST's....go for them...est is the way to go with the ICS


I've got the same Cartel's as Slinky :laugh: they are great bindings. I was able to get in and grab some C02's before they went out to go with my new Joystick. If i was spending the money on a Method (I bought a Vapor in last years sale), I definitely wouldn't skimp on the bindings - btw how the hell would they let people demo it like that? That's a whole lot of board to go to waste on shitty bindings, mind you I haven't rode the Mission's so I have no idea how they ride. I have nothing for praise for the Cartels though.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

KnightedIbis said:


> I've got the same Cartel's as Slinky :laugh: they are great bindings. I was able to get in and grab some C02's before they went out to go with my new Joystick. If i was spending the money on a Method (I bought a Vapor in last years sale), I definitely would skimp on the bindings. That's a whole lot of board to go to waste on shitty bindings, mind you I haven't rode the Mission's so I have no idea how they ride. I have nothing for praise for the Cartels though.


you bastard..i want some C02's..i couldnt find any in the sale!


----------



## KnightedIbis (Jan 12, 2009)

Slinky said:


> you bastard..i want some C02's..i couldnt find any in the sale!


Haha, dude, I posted it in the East Coast thread as soon as I ordered :laugh:. I actually almost cancelled my order so that I could add on a Hero just for fun at the price, but then saw the CO2 were down to orange (I got the black ones in large) . Those went so fast man, I could still grab a Joystick or a Hero no problem, but the bindings are slim pickings.

Just hoping the wide Heros stay in stock until they drop to 70%

BTW, how tight would our GMP Cartel's look on the 155w Hero - I totally don't need the board, but that setup alone almost made me pull the trigger :laugh:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

KnightedIbis said:


> Haha, dude, I posted it in the East Coast thread as soon as I ordered :laugh:. I actually almost cancelled my order so that I could add on a Hero just for fun at the price, but then saw the CO2 were down to orange (I got the black ones in large) . Those went so fast man, I could still grab a Joystick or a Hero no problem, but the bindings are slim pickings.
> 
> Just hoping the wide Heros stay in stock until they drop to 70%
> 
> BTW, how tight would our GMP Cartel's look on the 155w Hero - I totally don't need the board, but that setup alone almost made me pull the trigger :laugh:



you know..i'm realy trying not to buy anymore gear! lol


----------



## KnightedIbis (Jan 12, 2009)

Slinky said:


> you know..i'm realy trying not to buy anymore gear! lol


Haha I know, half off just makes everything so damn tempting lol.

So, original poster, I'd definitely search around for better bindings if you can't locate them at Sierra.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

haha when i went to the demo tour they werent lending out the Method but I was joking around with one of the guys and he said he didn't care if i messed around with the Method...they should have let me try a better pair of bindings!

I'm taking the advice to not to be a cheap bastard with the bindings. I think I'll go to my local shop in April for their 40% off sale and probably pick up some C02's or C60's. 

I see sierra has 2009 triad EST's on- how are they?

oh BTW, if you are a member @ sierra every March you get a members discount (extra 5-15% off) on top of the sale, so some members on there are getting their boards 65% off!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

canuck_boarder said:


> haha when i went to the demo tour they werent lending out the Method but I was joking around with one of the guys and he said he didn't care if i messed around with the Method...they should have let me try a better pair of bindings!
> 
> I'm taking the advice to not to be a cheap bastard with the bindings. I think I'll go to my local shop in April for their 40% off sale and probably pick up some C02's or C60's.
> 
> ...


I'm just curious how much you got the method for after the discount? Correct about the member thing too :thumbsup:

Edit: Using the triad ests myself and I love them, super light, virtually same response as the Cartels and more comfortable. No issues using them this season at all. I sold my cartel ests after buying and trying the Triads, nuff said.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ Good news! I think I may have to try em out. 

I got the method for $650 shipped or so... around 55-60% off! (great price for a $1500 board!)

I live in Canada but am picking it up in the states.


----------



## KnightedIbis (Jan 12, 2009)

canuck_boarder said:


> haha when i went to the demo tour they werent lending out the Method but I was joking around with one of the guys and he said he didn't care if i messed around with the Method...they should have let me try a better pair of bindings!
> 
> I'm taking the advice to not to be a cheap bastard with the bindings. I think I'll go to my local shop in April for their 40% off sale and probably pick up some C02's or C60's.
> 
> ...



Canuck - any additional info about the member discount?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

KnightedIbis said:


> Canuck - any additional info about the member discount?


I don't exactly know the logistics of it, but i would say if you register soon, by next March you could probably receive the discount.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Slinky said:


> I love my cartel EST's....go for them...est is the way to go with the ICS


X2

I also love my Cartel ESTs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah I am deciding between the Cartels and the C02's (EST). Dunno if the C02's price tag justifies its worth, though. I definitely should have gotten the C02 EST during the 50% off sale @ Sierra. Sierra sold out of quality bindings in the first 5 hours haha

EDIT: I do know how to get the extra 10% discount, Sierra has member points and you need 1500 of them to get that extra discount. You get points through posting, join date, etc. Basically loyalty points.


----------



## KnightedIbis (Jan 12, 2009)

canuck_boarder said:


> Yeah I am deciding between the Cartels and the C02's (EST). Dunno if the C02's price tag justifies its worth, though. I definitely should have gotten the C02 EST during the 50% off sale @ Sierra. Sierra sold out of quality bindings in the first 5 hours haha
> 
> EDIT: I do know how to get the extra 10% discount, Sierra has member points and you need 1500 of them to get that extra discount. You get points through posting, join date, etc. Basically loyalty points.


Thanks for the follow up Canuck, also in doing some more research I found out you get rebates at the end of the year (or around March) for items you purchased at a 100% of retail.


----------

